# Horse/Hunting trailer?



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I was recently given a 5'x12' tandem axle horse trailer. I was wondering if I could use this for a decoy trailer?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have thought of that before when I see a horse trailer going down the road. I don't know why you couldn't. Just make sure you can get it good and water tight, and I think it would work great.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, it'd work, but it'd be heavy as hell. I had a 6'x16' and it was pretty heavy for pulling, have a 7'x16' with an additional 2' wedge, it's the cats meow. With diesel prices at $4/gallon and my truck getting 16 mpg with a topper, I said screw it and take everything I can on long trips in the back of my truck and leave the big trailer at home. I put mats down on the inside of mine, seemed to work really well for keeping water out. It'd be multifunctional anyways.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

in my opinion i think that horsetrailers work great for hauling deeks. i live on a farm and we have 2 enclosed horse trailers so i talked my dad into letting me modify our 25' 6 horse trailer. it works great! we are able to haul all of our gear, 100+ FB, 100 duck deeks, ATV, smaller trailer for going into the field, and all of our floater decoys with no problem what-so-ever. in fact we still have room for another 100 or so FB so i think it's time to buy some more :lol:

as far as hauling...we pull it behind a F-350 and u can't even feel it behind that deisel. yeah it's a little heavy to pull into corn fields, but thats why we have the atv and the smaller trailer inside.

this also works great for long trips because we have enough room to put a couple cots in the trailer while loaded and sleep in it overnight. personally i think that theirs nothing better than using a horsetrailer especially when it was free :wink:


----------

